# phycox, joint supplements



## finnigan3 (Mar 12, 2015)

*phycox*

I just started using this about 2 weeks ago along with other supplements. He loves the taste of them and you can stick a pill in if you need to. It is too soon to notice a difference. It takes a while to take effect. My dog is 3 and has moderate hip dysplasia, recently diagnosed. I hope your dog is OK.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

My best friend uses it and absolutely loves it. It's her go-to joint supplement.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I had a sample pack of it (60 day supply?) I was using it between my two boys. I would use it again.


----------

